# Kole and pacific blue tang experience



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Will a kole tang get along with a pacific blue tang? Any experience you've had with eather?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What size tank would you be putting them in?


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tangs of different body shapes usually get along OK, its when they have the same body shape they do battle for me. I would'nt put two in a tank any smaller than 90 of so gallons though, they need room to swim and grow. Alwasy stock a tank based on the fishes adult size not how big they are today, your goal is to keep them their entire life so make sure you have the room. I have had several tangs including a hippo and sailfin live past 13 years and many past 7 years.


----------



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a 120 gallon and my Kole isnt fully grown. Thanks for the info. You guys are great!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a love for tangs.
I have a 150 gallon reef with a kole tang, yellow tang, sailfin tang, blue hippo tang, and a powder blue tang.

They do on occasion get into each others way and start sword fighting with their barbs but this is only once in a full moon. 99% of the time they are great with each other. However keep in mind just because 1 person has a good experience doesn't mean it will be good for you. Always use caution when introducing new tank mates.


----------

